# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Protein Shake Recipes

## GetPsycho

Apple Pie 
Add 8 oz. of Non-Fat milk or water. One scoop of vanilla protein powder. Add three tablespoon of apple pie filling, 1/4 teaspoon of ground allspice, and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Crispy Hippie 
1 cup of 2% milk. One scoop of chocolate protein powder. Add 2 tablespoons non-fat french vanilla creamer, 1/4 cup low fat granola, 1 frozen banana (peel & wrap in plastic prior to freezing), 1 tablespoon of low-fat peanut butter, 2 tablespoons sugar-free Nestle's Quick. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. 

Banana Split 
Add 8 oz. of Non-Fat milk or water. One scoop of vanilla protein powder. Add 1/2 banana, 1/4 cup chopped pineapple, two frozen strawberries, and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Black & White 
Freezer 1 cup of 2% milk. One scoop of vanilla protein powder. Add 2 tablespoons non-fat french vanilla creamer, and 2 tablespoons Hershey's chocolate syrup. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Double Chocolate Fudge 
Add 8 oz of Non-fat milk or water. One scoop of chocolate protein powder. Add 1/2 packet of Swiss Miss fat-free hot cocoa mix and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Blueberry Blast 
Add 8 oz of Non-fat milk or water. One scoop of vanilla protein powder. 1/2 cup cup frozen or fresh blueberries and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds . For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Creamy Coconut 
Add 8 oz of pineapple juice. One scoop of vanilla protein powder. 1/2 tsp. coconut extract, 1 oz. shredded coconut, unsweetened and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds . For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Chocolate Peanut Butter Cup 
Add 8 oz. of Non-Fat milk or water. One scoop of chocolate protein powder. Add one heaping tablespoon of all-natural peanut butter and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe

Chocolate Mocha Mint 
Add 8 oz. of Non-Fat milk or water. One scoop of chocolate protein powder. Add 1 tablespoon of General Foods International Coffees Swiss Mocha sugar-free, fat-free instant coffee, three drops of peppermint extract, and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Chocolate Cover Cherry 
Add 8 oz. of Non-Fat milk or water. One scoop of chocolate protein powder. Add three drops of cherry extract and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Cookies & Cream 
Add 8 oz. of Non-Fat milk or water. One scoop of vanilla protein powder. Add two drops of peppermint extract and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. Then, add three low-fat chocolate wafers, blend at low speed for ten seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe 

Cinnamon Roll 
Add 8 oz. of Non-Fat milk or water. One scoop of vanilla protein powder. Add 1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon, 1/2 tsp. fat-free Butter Buds, and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Egg Nog Delight 
Add 8 oz. of Non-Fat milk or water. One scoop of vanilla protein powder. Add 1/4 teaspoon of ground allspice, 1 plan graham cracker (four small squares), and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Hunky Monkey 
1 cup of 2% milk. One scoop of chocolate protein powder. Add 1 frozen banana (peel & wrap in plastic prior to freezing), 1 tablespoon low-fat peanut butter, 3-4 chocolate wafers, and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe

Frozen Orange Glace 
Add 8 oz. of orange juice. One scoop of vanilla protein powder. Add one ripe banana, and four ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Jamoca Nut 
1 cup of 2% milk. One scoop of chocolate protein powder. Add 2 teaspoon of instant coffee,2 tablespoons of non-fat hazelnut creamer, 2 tablespoons sugar-free Nestle's Quik, and five ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Omega 3 Supreme 
(this is a great drink for the joints) Add 8 oz. of Non-Fat milk or water. Add one scoop of vanilla protein powder. One tablespoon of flaxseed oil <http://www.bodyandfitness.com/Products/Health/general.htm> , 1/3 oz. almonds, slivered, one teaspoons vanilla extract and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Orange Cremesicle 
1 cup 2% milk, One scoop of vanilla protein powder. Add 2 tablespoons non-fat french vanilla creamer, 2 teaspoons frozen orange juice concentrate, 1 teaspoon vanilla extract, and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Peaches & Cream 
Add 8 oz. of Non-Fat milk or water. Add one scoop of vanilla protein powder. Add 1/2 cup frozen unsweetened peaches, two tablespoons of Fat-Free Cool Whip, and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe 

Peach Berry Cobbler 
1 cup 2% milk, One scoop of chocolate protein powder. Add 2 tablespoons non-fat french vanilla creamer, 1 teaspoon vanilla extract, 3-4 frozen strawberries, 4-5 slices frozen peaches, 2-3 low-fat vanilla wafer cookies, 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon. For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Strawberry Banana Dream 
Add 8 oz. of Non-Fat milk or water. Add one scoop of vanilla protein powder. Add three frozen strawberries, 1/2 banana, and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Strawberry Shortcake 
1 cup of 2% milk. Add one scoop of strawberry protein powder. Add 2 tablespoons non-fat french vanilla creamer. 3-4 frozen strawberries, 3-4 low fat vanilla wafers. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Tropical Passion 
Add 6 oz. Papaya juice with 2 oz. of water. Add one scoop of vanilla protein powder. Add 1/4 cup pineapple, 1/2 banana, and three ice cubes. Blend at high speed for 45 seconds. For Muscle gain - Double recipe. 

Mighty Mocha Madness 
Add 1/2 cup nonfat frozen yogurt, 1/2 cup espresso coffee (prepared), 2-5 ice cubes, 2 scoops Chocolate Protein. Place ingredients in a blender. Blend for 1 minute or until desired consistency.	

Recipe Tips
1. For a smoother shake, add ingredients to blender one at a time. 
2. Always add liquids first, powder second, and ice last. 
3. Add more liquid for a "thinner" shake and less for a "thicker" shake 
4. Add more ice for an ice-cream-like consistency and less ice for a milk-like consistency. 
5. Add more or less fruit or other ingredients to suit your taste. 
6. Don't forget to count the calories you are adding to each shake.

----------


## liztic

You're A Saint, I've Been Dreaming Of Finding Something Like This!!! Thanks

----------


## liztic

You're A Saint, I've Been Dreaming Of Finding Something Like This!!! Thanks

----------


## pimp

Thanks for the recipes MANE..!!!

----------


## biglouie250

what are these things supposed to do besides get you fat?

----------


## liztic

i made a couple of these, they taste awesome but like biglouie said, they are kind of loaded. just sticking with my powder/water and ice! awesome if your looking to build some size though

----------


## CanadianGhost

That is quite the stack of recipes though...much appreciated bro.

----------


## fighteveryone

wow! these look mighty tasty!

----------


## SVTMuscle*

nice man!!! i gotta go shopping and get me some stuff

----------

